

Slides from useR 2011 - larrydag
http://www.r-statistics.com/2011/12/user-2011-slides-and-videos-on-one-page/
A collection of slides from the annual userR! conference.  This conference is about the application and study of the statistical computing environment R.  The slides are from the presentations given at the conference.
======
TalGalili
Thank you.

